# How to change engine clutch actuator fluid?



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm trying to learn how to maintain my vehicle on my own.

It's a 2017 hyundai ioniq hybrid.

I'm having trouble figuring out how to replace engine clutch actuator fluid.

Anyone can point me in the right direction here?

This is the 'classification' it says in the owner's manual FMVSS116 DOT3.

Thank you


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I suggest purchasing the service manual. Or try YouTube.


----------



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

I looked at manual and checked YouTube. absolutely nothing there.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Good for you for wanting to do your own car work. Lots of $$$ to save there.

Have you ever bled out brake fluid on any other car or watched it done? Same idea

Let me landline the other handyman on this site, @doyousensehumor


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Dealer only?

Here's the thread I found.
https://www.ioniqforum.com/threads/how-to-change-engine-clutch-actuator-fluid.28729/


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

1st thing some of you others are going to think, is that this a a manual car. It is NOT. So the traditional methods of bleeding manual clutches may not apply here....

It is a "dual clutch" automatic.

For those that don't know, the Hyundai Ioniq is Hyundai's answer to the Prius. I don't know much about them; I've never even sat in one. Powertrain is different from other cars. It's automatic transmission, yet still have a clutch--only I think it is driven by the computer--which I *assume* requires a scantool to properly bleed.

In other words, it is electrohydraulic, which may mean that the electronic master cylinder needs to be manipulated to properly bleed.

If none of this makes sense, just go to a shop.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

so its manual transmission on a hybrid ? first for me .
you have to raise the car possible to take a few items apart the starter might have to be removed the exhaust system ?
the part looks like this .https://www.amazon.com/Dorman-CS37498-Clutch-Slave-Cylinder/dp/B001PYG8FQ/ref=asc_df_B001PYG8FQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=375249767987&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8050328894831753834&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9016909&hvtargid=pla-804771447971&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=79352187760&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=375249767987&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8050328894831753834&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9016909&hvtargid=pla-804771447971
loosen that bleeder . prey to your god whoever that is that the bleeder does not break!!!! very fragile . .
open the bleeder pull the cap off where you fill prey to your god again you do not let it go dry or its a real son of a B to bleed these systems !!! again who told you to change this ? i would not change it...
it should and will be changed when you replace your clutch . all those parts come in a kit . 
if your a hot dogger and insist on changing it to be a HERO .
my advice get a straw so on something to suck the fluid out where you put it in. refill it . go into the car pump the clutch repeat to its clean .
again there is zero reason to change this fluid ever it should last as long asthe clutch . fluid will last 20 years dot3
DO NOT PUMP THE CLUTCH WITH A DRY RESERVOIR ! done correctly you wasted 5 bucks on fluid . done incorrectly you bust a bleeder and spend 600 on labor and 200 on parts


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> *DO NOT PUMP THE CLUTCH WITH A DRY RESERVOIR ! *





doyousensehumor said:


> 1st thing some of you others are going to think, is that this a a manual car. It is NOT. So the traditional methods of bleeding manual clutches may not apply here....
> 
> It is a "dual clutch" automatic.
> 
> ...


I've never been in one either, nor do I really work on hybrids that much. You are probably the only one who has talked remotely about hybrid work

Electronics have really ****ed up a lot of otherwise simple switches. In fact just a few days ago I tried to change brake pads on a ford. After hours of trying to shove the piston back on the caliper, basically what's was 3 of them at the same time, I finally came to the conclusion only fords computer could do it. Ended up costing the guy $800 to change BRAKE PADS only.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> so its manual transmission on a hybrid ? first for me


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_Insight#First_generation_(ZE1;_1999–2006)Honda stamped out a few manual hybrids a few years back. I had one. 1st gen Honda Insight and Civic. Normal engine and 5speed, with electric motor in between. I think they were pretty cool. Little electric motor behaved like a little turbocharger. In the gauge cluster, there was a assist/charge gauge. When you get on the gas, the meter goes into assist, and you can feel a little extra power. They didn't have electric creep mode but, engine autostop was timed to the shifter and clutch petal.

Amazing car, if you don't let the looks get to you. 80 mpg and higher possible--- not fake MPGe but actual MPG. Very impressive for 1999! LRR tires were critical to get that... and things like underbody plastics had to be in place.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Look in SERVICE manual. Not owners manual.
Try this:
https://go.skimresources.com/?id=13...tz=300&xuuid=14e1ff3f8e236a506314fe1c69001820Google is your friend


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> It's automatic transmission, yet still have a clutch--only I think it is driven by the computer--which I *assume* requires a scantool to properly bleed.


A few months ago, I test drove a little Smart Fortwo. I wasn't planning to buy it; I was just curious to see how it drove. They said that it has an "automated manual transmission"........which, from what I gathered, is basically a manual transmission with the shifting done automatically. I don't know how that differs from an automatic transmission. Is this the same kind of thing?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> A few months ago, I test drove a little Smart Fortwo. I wasn't planning to buy it; I was just curious to see how it drove. They said that it has an "automated manual transmission"........which, from what I gathered, is basically a manual transmission with the shifting done automatically. I don't know how that differs from an automatic transmission. Is this the same kind of thing?


Kind of. It has all the "characteristics" of manual but without the clutch pedal


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> A few months ago, I test drove a little Smart Fortwo. I wasn't planning to buy it; I was just curious to see how it drove. They said that it has an "automated manual transmission"........which, from what I gathered, is basically a manual transmission with the shifting done automatically. I don't know how that differs from an automatic transmission. Is this the same kind of thing?


I am not sure dual clutch transmissions are a good idea to own yet, if longevity is a priority... Like CVT transmissions they may have a high failure rate.

Sometimes, old tech like boring slush-box automatics are more reliable.

Ford example... I haven't look into others. I usually deal with old cars.
https://jalopnik.com/fords-dual-clutch-transmission-continues-to-be-a-disast-1837238730


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I've never been in one either, nor do I really work on hybrids that much. You are probably the only one who has talked remotely about hybrid work
> 
> Electronics have really @@@@ed up a lot of otherwise simple switches. In fact just a few days ago I tried to change brake pads on a ford. After hours of trying to shove the piston back on the caliper, basically what's was 3 of them at the same time, I finally came to the conclusion only fords computer could do it. Ended up costing the guy $800 to change BRAKE PADS only.


any shop can change those back brake pads . yes parking brake is electric . just call your local shop ask them if they have a scan tool where they can put your car into repair procedure . this is very simple . know what i bet autozone rents these scanners .
just connect the scanner to the obd2 or aldl connector port under the dash . follow directions on the scanner . push those pistons back.
something i wanted to try but never have . i always stayed high tech to stay up to date on every car.
not suggesting it disconnect the battery and see if they push back i am not sure .
never disconnect a batter on a hybrid or honda always check service manual .


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> any shop can change those back brake pads . yes parking brake is electric . just call your local shop ask them if they have a scan tool where they can put your car into repair procedure . this is very simple . know what i bet autozone rents these scanners .
> just connect the scanner to the obd2 or aldl connector port under the dash . follow directions on the scanner . push those pistons back.
> something i wanted to try but never have . i always stayed high tech to stay up to date on every car.
> not suggesting it disconnect the battery and see if they push back i am not sure .
> never disconnect a batter on a hybrid or honda always check service manual .


Never tried it either .. will do


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Never tried it either .. will do


noo i did not suggest you disconnect the battery . i said i wanted to try. i am not sure if it will cause an issue or not . 
if you think about it electronic dead battery or no battery no parking brake pressure .


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> noo i did not suggest you disconnect the battery . i said i wanted to try. i am not sure if it will cause an issue or not .
> if you think about it electronic dead battery or no battery no parking brake pressure .


No I meant renting a multi function scan tool from auto zone

I have 3 different diagnostic tools but they are generally not considered professional grade .. one that connects to my laptop but I've never rented one from a auto place that was at some length an advanced scanner

I never really needed one .. but then with this guy and with his brakes, dealership told him only they could do it which is probably not true lmao but it gave me such a hard time


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> so its manual transmission on a hybrid ? first for me .


Since 2000.


----------



## Realto (Sep 15, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> 1st thing some of you others are going to think, is that this a a manual car. It is NOT. So the traditional methods of bleeding manual clutches may not apply here....
> 
> It is a "dual clutch" automatic.
> 
> ...


ARGHH. The engine clutch actuator has NOTHING to do with the transmission(DCT)! The DCT is a dry clutch-no fluid. The engine clutch actuator is what moves the clutch to move the belt to engage or disconnect the ICE from the drivetrain(when youre going from elec motor to ICE, and back to elec motor. It always seems the ones that don't know this have the longest false advice/descriptions in any forumn.


----------



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

I paid $80 for dealership to replace engine clutch actuator fluid. Did I get ripped off?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> I paid $80 for dealership to replace engine clutch actuator fluid. Did I get ripped off?


Sounds like they charged your 30 mins of work + parts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I am not sure dual clutch transmissions are a good idea to own yet, if longevity is a priority... Like CVT transmissions they may have a high failure rate.
> 
> Sometimes, old tech like boring slush-box automatics are more reliable.
> 
> ...


Ford couldnt get it right to save their lives !

Hyundai has a 100,000 mile warranty at least !


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I service my Prius myself most of the times, but always get lots of videos with detailed info on you tube. I think 
It's more difficult to find anything on the Ioniq being a relatively new car in the market.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

$80 for anything at a dealership is a steal.


----------

